# missing himem.sys, dblbuff.sys, ifshlp.sys, and windows directory



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

Greetings,
All was well - then had a crash. On reboot - started getting the following:

"warning: windows has detected a registry/configuration error. Choose command prompt only, and run SCANREG."

--> Unable to run scanreg.

(step by step boot process)
all ok until process following files/-> 

Device=C\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS/TESTMEM:OFF
receive -> The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
There is an error in you Config.sys file on line 6

Device=C\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS
receive -> The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE
There is an error in you Config.sys file on line 7

Device=C\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
receive -> The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS

Device=C\WINDOWS\IFSHL.SYS
receive -> The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS

and lastly -> "Warning: the high memory area (HMA) is not available. Additional low memory (below 640K0 will be used instead."


I have used McAfee rescue disk, and windows start up disk and tried to copy/restore everything I could - no help. During this process - noticed I don't have a "windows" directory on the C: drive. It has been a while since I worked on 98 - but I would think this is a big problem. Don't know how I got here - have Spybot and latest McAfee virus running. I was trying to print from the US postal service website, and had just updated AcroReader 6.0 when it crashed. Suspect I will need to reload 98 on top but thought I would check for any words of wisdom first. Thanx!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

See if you are able to boot in MSDOS. Tap on F8 during startup to reach the Menu. Select Command Prompt. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

Scanreg /Fix

Upon completion, restart the computer.


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

no help - get :bad command or file name


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think you may need a new msdos.sys file, see post 19 in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org:80/showthread.php?p=2422366

But you may also have a seriously damaged hard drive.

You might try running from a command prompt:

dir c: /s /p /og

and see if "Windows" is there and if the "command" folder is as well.

Also, I can't remember, but I think scanreg /fix requires himem to run.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Does the Windows folder exists?

Dir /A:SH /W

Dir Windows*.*


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

OK - just a quick question - should I be able to see the windows directory by using dir command from the dos prompt??? I see other directories but not a "windows" directory.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Try this command:

Dir C:\Scanregw.exe /s

Let us know if this file is found and where?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JChan said:


> OK - just a quick question - should I be able to see the windows directory by using dir command from the dos prompt??? I see other directories but not a "windows" directory.


The command above will let us know if the directory exists, even if it has been renamed.


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

I do find a windows file - 33,191 bytes with dir windows*.*

ran c:\scanregw.exe/s

says file not found


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JChan said:


> I do find a windows file - 33,191 bytes with dir windows*.*
> 
> ran c:\scanregw.exe/s
> 
> says file not found


No. Bad sintax. You are searching for the file. The command is:

Dir C:\Scanregw.exe /s


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> I do find a windows file - 33,191 bytes with dir windows*.*


How does it appears? Does it has an extension such as Windows.000, or Windows .001?


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

corrected syntax - still no help

still get filel not found


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

no extension - appears as . . .

WINDOWS 33191 04-23-99 10:22P
1 FILE(S) 33,191 bytes
0 dir(s) 5,915.77 MB free


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

One last check. Try moving to Windows:

cd C:\Windows
Dir System*.*


----------



## JChan (Jul 18, 2005)

unable - get "invalid directory"

I also have tried to make a directory (md windows) and get "unable to create directory"

I can however create directories with other names.

I am guessing that we are about out of options???


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That is very Odd. Seems that the directory exists, but you are unable to read from it. Boot with a startup diskette and Run Scandisk in MSDOS:

ScanDisk /All

Let me know the outcome.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think that's a file not a directory. If it is a directory it would say [DIR]

the size is too small anyway.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Since the user is unable to create a directory labeled Windows, it is possibe that the folder exists within bad sectors or clusters, thus unable to read. If this is the case, the hard drive may have gone bad. If able to fix, the user may reinstall, although once a HDD has done this, it will continue to degrade to the extend that it will become unusable.


----------

